# Plant ID please .



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

I think its a Rhipsalis but I have no clue


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it's Hoya linearis. Should make a nice viv plant. it likes to stay damp.


----------

